

"I can't really go into the details that would support it" (about Google) - yuhong
http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3891677&cid=44078779

======
yuhong
swillden is a Googler FYI, and what I would like to see is the kinds of
monitors the studies/tests was conducted on because it matters a lot.

